# Bought my first boat.



## JDean (Jan 16, 2015)

I took it down a local river for an overnighter. Had a buddy go along it was a good time. Learned some quick lessons. Sent back the 8" towers for 10" immediately. Much better now. Also I used pressure treated wood for the table, I'm going to remake it with lighter plywood for sale of weight savings. I've also started some side boards for beside the cooler. (If you notice, shhh, dont tell the wife!) Going to sand them and paint them with some acrylic deck paint. Also picked up a rapid rung for ease of entry for wife and kids. I went with Stitches N Stuff for the drop bag. And picked up a K20 pump for easier on river air ups. 
After the overnighter with the SNS drop bag I was so impressed with the build I decided to change my original plans for my cargo area. More on that later. I'll post more pics when I finish the boards.


----------



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

BITCHIN!


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

What river?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Nicely done! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Congrats on your new boat! Looks great. Nice job on the frame too.


----------



## JDean (Jan 16, 2015)

blueotter said:


> What river?


The Rockcastle River from Livingston put in and took out at Rockcastle Riverside campgrounds.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's super well thought out for a first build, you've done your research.


Welcome!





JDean said:


> The Rockcastle River from Livingston put in and took out at Rockcastle Riverside campgrounds.


right on! Enjoy your own backyard (while dreaming of the big permitted trips!)


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome work. If it is ever something you decide to do...
If you are going to put a pad on the cooler and elect to not have a paco pad or similar Wet Dreams makes cooler covers for that prospector cooler and it is really nice.


----------



## JDean (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your comments. Your input is much appreciated. 
I've been working on the sideboards and table. I'm going to finish the table tomorrow and hopefully have some pictures of the finished work by the end of the weekend. 

Not sure how I'm going to set up the cooler seat yet. I know I'm going to roll a L Aire landing pad on the back of the cooler as a sort of back rest. As for what I will sit on not sure if another pad (whiching I'm leaning toward for sake of filling tent floor with pads for family,) or a dedicated cooler pad. 

Also picked up some exciting upgrades unfortunately most are on backorder for a couple weeks, CRG small shell and canyon scout specifically. I want to put the scout in the rowers bay. My measurements put it at being right on the border of taking too much room in the bay. I couldnt find any info on anyone that has it like this or pictures. So I decided to try it. if it's too big I can still strap it on the boards beside the cooler. 
If anyone has a canyone scout in their rowers bay let me know what you think.


----------



## 82371 (Jul 11, 2020)

Two of the finest days in a man's life is the day he buys a boat and the day he sells it. Does that work for rafts also?


----------

